

Jemalloc 4.0 Released - zx2c4
https://github.com/jemalloc/jemalloc/releases/tag/4.0.0

======
antirez
Apparently a bug we saw, very rarely, with Redis, where there were strange
crashes on OOM, is fixed. This release allows us to just pass parameters with
configure in order to obtain a "24 bytes" tiny class, which was introduced
recently with Redis unstable. It's cool that jemalloc is actively developed
with care.

~~~
wyldfire
Do you have a reference to the jemalloc issue/tracking for this bug? Or maybe
the Redis one at least? Thanks!

EDIT: NM, it's clear from the release notes:

> "Fix an OOM-related regression in arena_tcache_fill_small(), which could
> cause cache corruption on OOM. This regression was present in all releases
> from 2.2.0 through 3.6.0."

[https://github.com/jemalloc/jemalloc/issues/98](https://github.com/jemalloc/jemalloc/issues/98)

------
kardos
Are there plans afoot to upgrade to this in Firefox? It'd be interesting to
see how much effect these improvements have on Firefox [1], which has been
gaining weight for the last 3 years...

[1] [https://areweslimyet.com/](https://areweslimyet.com/)

~~~
uxcn
According to a comment[1] I read, it's being worked on but jemalloc 3 still
isn't enabled by default. I guess it could improve performance for some
things, but I think less fragmentation would be the only major win for overall
footprint.

[1] [http://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/software/programming-
co...](http://www.phoronix.com/forums/forum/software/programming-
compilers/820702-jemalloc-4-0-brings-space-speed-optimizations)

~~~
dblohm7
Here's the bug for jemalloc3 by default:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=762449](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=762449)

